# My horses pink muzzle skin is....dry and damaged



## BlueEyedBeauty (Dec 16, 2009)

As you can see my horses muzzle area is all pink skin, and its very dry and even kind of wrinkly from what id guess is sun damage. I keep an extended nose fly mask on her almost always but that just is not enough defense. /:

I guess I'm asking two questions, one being: What can I do to repair this skin and bring that soft feeling back to her face? And two being what can I do to better protect it?


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

I put baby sunscreen on my mares pink nose, she HATES it but its for her own good. I also have an extended fly mask which I love, its awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

I second the sunscreen. If you can, keep her in the barn during the day and turn her out at night. If her coat fades, night turnout will help her to keep her color, too.


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Dec 16, 2009)

Baby sun screen, That is really smart! how much and how 
often do you put it on?


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

you can put lotion on it.. and sunscreen works good too. TK good idea with the fly mask!


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

I would just put it on once or twice a day, depending on if I remember or not haha. I just use maybe a dime amount(aproximation) and rub it into her pink parts
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Dec 16, 2009)

Alright, I'll try this


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Sonador has to be brought in during the day because she 2 has pink noes. The FL sun just bakes her. I've tried every thing. 

Sun screen in theory is good but usualy as soon as they stick there noes in water and/or rub in on the ground it all comes off.


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Dec 16, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> Sonador has to be brought in during the day because she 2 has pink noes. The FL sun just bakes her. I've tried every thing.
> 
> Sun screen in theory is good but usualy as soon as they stick there noes in water and/or rub in on the ground it all comes off.


Yeah this is kind of what I'm expecting as well, although maybe I'll get lucky and find a nice really super water proof one and it might hold up. 

The idea of keeping her up during the day I would like to be an absolute last resort because she's a very energetic mare and I hate the idea of keeping her cooped up in the barn all day when its just starting to be warm and nice outside. (it has been a longggg winter.)


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I've used Desitin Diaper Rash ointment or Zinc Oxide ointment for sunburnt noses and protect the nose from more sunburning. It is a very thick ointment so I stays on longer than sunscreen lotions. It is safe for use on horses noses. Life guards at swimming pools put it on their noses to prevent sunburn.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

candandy49 said:


> I've used Desitin Diaper Rash ointment or Zinc Oxide ointment for sunburnt noses and protect the nose from more sunburning. It is a very thick ointment so I stays on longer than sunscreen lotions. It is safe for use on horses noses. Life guards at swimming pools put it on their noses to prevent sunburn.


Desitin/Zinc oxide does work great to help heal sunburn on noses.
For prevention, a generic, waterproof, baby SPF65 sunscreen every few days does the trick (even without a mask) for our almost all white, very pink skinned mare when she decides to spend days in the blazing summer sun.


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree with the others Desitin works better and longer than sunscreen. I had a horse with an all white face and it was the only thing that did the trick. I tried many different types of sunscreen, was way happier with the Desitin. Your horse will look all painted up like a clown, but will feel way better. Keeping them in the shade for the prime hours also is a good idea.


----------



## LionizedMaddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Use baby water proof sunblock! They also make sunblock sticks to use. I had a paint with a pink nose and everyday he got sunblock on. We never had a "burnt" peeling nose again! He was very greatful and soon learned that sunblock was his friend. And its friendly to their skin. 

They do make those flymasks like buttermilk said. Its good extra precaution with the sunblock! I would use both incase your horse is frisky and likes to "loose" his masks! Also the sunblock is good when you are riding. 

To help heal up his nose from the sun burn and peeling, use an aveeno lotion its water proof, fast healing, and great for sensitive skin as we all know horses have. 
Good luck with your poor horseys nose, the one downfall to pink noses


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Dec 16, 2009)

PaintHorseMares said:


> Desitin/Zinc oxide does work great to help heal sunburn on noses.
> For prevention, a generic, waterproof, baby SPF65 sunscreen every few days does the trick (even without a mask) for our almost all white, very pink skinned mare when she decides to spend days in the blazing summer sun.


Is zinc oxide easy to find? where should I look for it?

Thanks for all the replys


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

It is easy to find most grocery and drug stores have it. The brand name is Desitin the generic is zinc oxide. It is a diaper rash ointment.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I looked after a horse for my granddad in Alabama one summer. He had a white face and would get sunburned. I would gently wash his nose each night with a damp washcloth to try to clear away the dead skin, then slather his nose with Vaseline petroleum jelly... it stays on well and helps heal/moisturize, plus it's absolutely harmless even if ingested. I would also put waterproof sunscreen on him in the mornings. His nose was soft and pink again in no time.


----------



## BlueEyedBeauty (Dec 16, 2009)

Eolith said:


> I looked after a horse for my granddad in Alabama one summer. He had a white face and would get sunburned. I would gently wash his nose each night with a damp washcloth to try to clear away the dead skin, then slather his nose with Vaseline petroleum jelly... it stays on well and helps heal/moisturize, plus it's absolutely harmless even if ingested. I would also put waterproof sunscreen on him in the mornings. His nose was soft and pink again in no time.


I loooove the vaseline idea! (=


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

The thing about a sunburnt horse's nose/muzzle is that when the roughness/scabbiness has set-in the skin damage has been done so treating the symtoms is necessary. It amounts the same as to treating an injury aka skin damage.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

SWAT is really good for healing sunburn and it keeps flys off.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I usually use sunscreen, but vaseline works well too. The kind with lavender especially helps with healing : )


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

we use baby zinc - its bright blue and bright pink , so they look alittle wierd out in the paddock with painted noses in neon colors but it works a treat and stays on in water - its designed for being used at the beach , so grit/water dosent rub it off.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Just to clarify, I used the vaseline to soothe and heal... and baby sunscreen to prevent future burning. It's definitely a low cost option, and I've found it doesn't annoy some horses as much because it doesn't really have a smell. Sometimes they get annoyed by having scented stuff being put on their noses.


----------

